# Opener weather forecast



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SAT: Sunny with high of 86.

It's a week out so it could change, but might have hunt early morning to save the dogs.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll wait for a bit cooler temps. We often get decent weather on waterfowl opener for an afternoon sharpie hunt. That might have to do this year. After reading about some dogs getting heat stroke recently, I'm scared to death. Going to be extra cautious this fall!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The long term forecast is calling for mid-60s after Monday. We plan our walks to be near water so the dogs can get a break swimming and will quit by mid morning. But this weekend is going to be tough with temps @ 80s.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> The long term forecast is calling for mid-60s after Monday. We plan our walks to be near water so the dogs can get a break swimming and will quit by mid morning. But this weekend is going to be tough with temps @ 80s.


I'm fine with mid-60s, but I get leery as the temps creep higher. I just had Remy out for a bit of exercise yesterday, as he's still on the mend from his surgery. I'll account some of his lack of stamina due to recuperation, but the heat also played a big role IMO. He barely lasted 20 minutes, and he was just running from tree to tree and doing a bit of retrieving. Granted, it was hot as blazes yesterday and I'd never actually hunt a dog in that kind of heat, but it did put things into perspective.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.Once carried a Springer nearly half a mile to water-despite frequent 'watering' from bottles carried and used via a zip lock bag(which dogs love to drink out of).That dog made it but....Seen dogs that didn't.Above 70,humid and sunny and I quit by 9 AM or don't even go.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Dick, do you have a report for us?


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Wow...the numbers in South Central ND are way down, the spots I have hunted for years are producing 20% of last year. An example is a place on my father-in laws farm, I only hunt it once a year or so becuase it is a grueling trek but I always find two coveys, this year I flushed two grouse.

I'm gonna have to get my boots resoled by the end of the year. I pray we have a light winter and good nest next year or we really could be in trouble next year. Pheasent numbers are looking the same.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Britman said:


> Pheasent numbers are looking the same.


Looking the same as Last year or that the numbers are way down like the grouse? I have heard that they are way down across the state but haven't been out to check out the bird numbers yet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pheasant numbers should be down everywhere. Although some areas faired better then others.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

down...way down from last year.


----------

